# Co2 burner, could it help



## UpstateGarden (Mar 11, 2022)

Title says it all. Haven't heard much about co2 burners on here, so I wanted to have a discussion. Anyone actually use one?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 11, 2022)

UpstateGarden said:


> Title says it all. Haven't heard much about co2 burners on here, so I wanted to have a discussion. Anyone actually use one?


Yes there a must


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 11, 2022)

If you're sealed up tight, you gotta have it. If not, it's pointless.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 11, 2022)

Im just running a single tent, so i figured why not stick it in my room and run it at night while im in there?

If your not doing a whole room thats always an option. If the enviroment is not sealed its not worth it like Aron said


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 11, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Im just running a single tent, so i figured why not stick it in my room and run it at night while im in there?
> 
> If your not doing a whole room thats always an option. If the enviroment is not sealed its not worth it like Aron said


Humans can make alot of CO2. If I have my CO2 Genny set at 1200, and I bring 4 workers in there, after a while, the Spartan will read upwards of 1800ppm, and the Genny never kicks in. We breathe out 30,000-50,000 ppms of CO2, so you can see in a sealed room that it can get concentrated pretty quick. It can also disappear just as fast. I can open the door to the room, and it will drop below atmospheric to ~300 ppm because they're eating it up as it leaves the room by having the door open. I had shut off the Genny during this little experiment. It took about 10 min for it to drop that fast.


----------



## King Avitas (Mar 16, 2022)

A large welding tank of CO² can last quite awhile in a properly sealed room. Mine has been going for the better part of a month now and hasn't dropped any pressure yet. Just another option over a burner and in my opinion a safer choice.


----------



## xox (Mar 17, 2022)

co2 burners are nice to have there more cost effective than co2 bottles and safer than bottles in a small enclosed space co2 is not dangerous generally speaking however if you have a small room with a 100lb co2 tank that malfunctions and that tank somehow empties it can indeed displace the oxygen in the room which can cause asphyxiation and potential death. natural gas co2 burners on the other hand this wont happen since there is no tank. There are some benefits to co2 enriched rooms such as the plants being able to absorb more light, increased yield, and can take higher canopy temperatures without seeing stress. i wouldnt suggest co2 burner in a tent though. i own one of these 2 burner ones i think its the smallest they manufacture great for small rooms.



https://www.amazon.com/Titan-Controls-4-Burner-Dioxide-Generator/dp/B00CJIADIK/ref=sr_1_6?crid=337WIE4F1OTA6&keywords=co2%2Bgenerator%2B2%2Bburner&sprefix=co2%2Bgenerator%2B2%2Bburner%2Caps%2C104&sr=8-6&th=1



you'll also need a controller



https://www.amazon.com/Titan-Controls-Dioxide-Controller-Photocell/dp/B007LNT2FI/ref=sr_1_13?crid=337WIE4F1OTA6&keywords=co2+generator+2+burner&sprefix=co2+generator+2+burner%2Caps%2C104&sr=8-13



something to note about these two i found they both worked well and were reliable since i've started using co2, my only gripe is i dont like the end on the power cord for the co2 burner i dont like how it plugs into the recepticle on the same companies controller its like the controller should have more space between the wall that its mounted to small oversight during the design it could be that the larger burners have a different type of cord not sure.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 17, 2022)

xox said:


> co2 burners are nice to have there more cost effective than co2 bottles and safer than bottles in a small enclosed space co2 is not dangerous generally speaking however if you have a small room with a 100lb co2 tank that malfunctions and that tank somehow empties it can indeed displace the oxygen in the room which can cause asphyxiation and potential death. natural gas co2 burners on the other hand this wont happen since there is no tank. There are some benefits to co2 enriched rooms such as the plants being able to absorb more light, increased yield, and can take higher canopy temperatures without seeing stress. i wouldnt suggest co2 burner in a tent though. i own one of these 2 burner ones i think its the smallest they manufacture great for small rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think CO2 burners are safer really.

to play devils advocate the same arguments can be made for burners. like what if the propane tank leaks and empties in the room. Or the natural gas line leaks in the room or it can set fire. Or it can burn unclean and release carbon monoxide into your room. Which is way riskier to me than the CO2 being high. 

Buy good quality CO2 regulator and you won't have problems.

Also I have a Trolmaster and Pulse Pro. Both tell me when my CO2 exceeds 2000ppm in the room with a notification to my phone.

Also I vent the room for a full air exchange at the start of every dark cycle. 

but both CO2 burners and tanks are very safe in general. I've never seen a problem with my tanks, or any of my buddies burners etc.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

The generators have 2 safety backups in case the burners don’t light. .. like a thermal coupler. Mine also lets me know that it has not been on in a while… like when 4 people are in there working, they are keeping the CO2 well above what I have it set at. Also have a “overburn” relay in case you left the door open or something, and it’s just burning too long. I’ve had my 8 burner (propane) for about 3 years running solid… not gonna lie tho, it made me nervous at first


----------



## King Avitas (Mar 17, 2022)

First of if I had a very large room, I would probably consider a burner. I am not trying to bash them. They have their place in horticulture. 

However my little 8x8x8 room is definitely a little small for most, if not all burners. The heat would be an issue, the very limited selection of two burner CO2 generators (I have only found one by Titan so far) would be another issue. 

Then there are the byproducts of burning gas of any type in an enclosed room. I do agree that natural gas and propane are clean burning gasses but to think there are zero potentially harmful byproducts from burning them is just not true. 

With bottled CO² there is no heat, no emissions, you get pure clean CO² and in a small and very air-tight room it is the best if not only way to reliably supplement CO². Also like I said in my previous post, the costs are not high at all if you use welding sized bottles not the small bottles you see most growers trying to use and keep your room very air-tight. 

Of course there are risks involved with adding CO². Sure the regulator on my bottle could fail and displace the oxygen but burners have regulators/valves that can fail too and fill a room with explosive gasses. Also burners if not maintained properly can burn very dirty and from what I understand a thermal coupler or extended run time monitor will not detect a dirty or malfunctioning burner if it lights up. 

All that being said, I do run a sophisticated monitoring system that notifies me of high CO² levels so I feel pretty safe with my bottled CO² set up. Once again I am not trying to bash burners, they just don't work for my set up. If I had a very large room, I would definitely consider adding one.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 17, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> First of if I had a very large room, I would probably consider a burner. I am not trying to bash them. They have their place in horticulture.
> 
> However my little 8x8x8 room is definitely a little small for most, if not all burners. The heat would be an issue, the very limited selection of two burner CO2 generators (I have only found one by Titan so far) would be another issue.
> 
> ...


Your saying its all down to efficiency. Isn't the math anything digger than a 10×10 qualifies for burner? Would you run a burner on a 20x20 canopy?


----------



## King Avitas (Mar 17, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Your saying its all down to efficiency. Isn't the math anything digger than a 10×10 qualifies for burner? Would you run a burner on a 20x20 canopy?


Personal choice and yes efficiency. 10x10, I would still stick with bottles. But a 20x20 canopy, I would definitely consider a burner as the space would handle the heat better as well as it would be a massive room to have a 20x20 canopy when you add asiles and work area. The amount of CO² required would be substantially larger than my little set up with a 4x8 canopy in a 8x8 room. Also personally I feel that the bigger the demand for co², the better quality and more choices you are going to have when selecting a burner.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> Of course there are risks involved with adding CO². Sure the regulator on my bottle could fail and displace the oxygen but burners have regulators/valves that can fail too and fill a room with explosive gasses. Also burners if not maintained properly can burn very dirty and from what I understand a thermal coupler or extended run time monitor will not detect a dirty or malfunctioning burner if it lights up.


This is why I always wait for about an hour after the lights come on at noon (photocell kicks in the genny) to see if the building explodes.


----------



## King Avitas (Mar 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> This is why I always wait for about an hour after the lights come on at noon (photocell kicks in the genny) to see if the building explodes.


In all reality there is a way to make either method work in any room. Bottles are just easiest for me.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> In all reality there is a way to make either method work in any room. Bottles are just easiest for me.


Understand.. but bottling a 20x30 room would be too expensive for me anyways. I have a 500 gallon propane tank that lasts me about a year. And that's connected to my residence, which has a propane water heater, stove, and back up heat for when it gets too cold for the heat pump in the house. Oklahoma can have some pretty brutal winters. The heat pump for the house works great, it's a newer unit, but below about 20 degrees, the propane kicks in..... it can hear the money burning. The CO2 genny burns less propane than my water heater by far.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

I should also note that I have a CO monitor in the room too. It lets me know if im in any danger of passing out in there. Most of the time, the CO readings are about 2 ppm.


----------



## King Avitas (Mar 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Understand.. but bottling a 20x30 room would be too expensive for me anyways. I have a 500 gallon propane tank that lasts me about a year. And that's connected to my residence, which has a propane water heater, stove, and back up heat for when it gets too cold for the heat pump in the house. Oklahoma can have some pretty brutal winters. The heat pump for the house works great, it's a newer unit, but below about 20 degrees, the propane kicks in..... it can hear the money burning. The CO2 genny burns less propane than my water heater by far.


Northern Canada here. My gas bills would make you puke.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

I have about 14,000 cubic feet of air space in the room (tall ceilings), and the Genny will kick on the 8 burners for about 40 min at lights on... after that, it will kick in for about 3 min every hour or so to maintain ~1200ppm.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> Northern Canada here. My gas bills would make you puke.


We have no access to NG... that's why we have a large propane tank. Costs about $600 a year to fill it up.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

Of course, energy prices have gone higher lately, so I may be $800 a year by now.


----------



## King Avitas (Mar 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> We have no access to NG... that's why we have a large propane tank. Costs about $600 a year to fill it up.


$750 last month for power and gas. About $100 of that is for the actual power and gas. The rest is administration and infrastructure surcharges.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> $750 last month for power and gas. About $100 of that is for the actual power and gas. The rest is administration and infrastructure surcharges.


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> $750 last month for power and gas. About $100 of that is for the actual power and gas. The rest is administration and infrastructure surcharges.


What's the charge up there per KWH?


----------



## King Avitas (Mar 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> What's the charge up there per KWH?


5.99 cents/kwh


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

Here, it's just under 9 cents per KWH.. we're about to sign up for a Commercial Account that will bring the KWH down to like 7 cents for a months worth of 6000 KWH, 9000 KWH takes it down to about 5 cents.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> 5.99 cents/kwh


That's really good, but the surcharges are where you're getting fucked. We have no such thing as surcharges.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

....and we belong to a COOP, not City.. and prices per KWH have not changed in 21 years.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

I'd say the cost to run a 20x30 room is about $300 a month with AC, fans, lights.. flower requires more power with more fans dehuyes, and takes it up to around $450 a month. Just depends on what season we're in. Winter is def the cheapest to do a run.


----------



## King Avitas (Mar 17, 2022)

I was off on the 750 but not by much. As you can see delivery charges screw us.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

That's hwy robbery.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

Is this with running a grow?.... before we started a grow op, our power bill would average $150 a month. No gas bill other than the once a year propane fill up. Im sure propane has gone up, but I did my last fill about 4 months ago.


----------



## King Avitas (Mar 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Is this with running a grow?.... before we started a grow op, our power bill would average $150 a month.


Nope. My current grow is the first run in the new room. Only 23 or 24 days in now and still haven't got my lights rocking like they will be when I am in flower.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

I've seen propane anywhere from .89 cents, to $4 a gallon.... I think my last fill was $2.35 or so.


----------



## King Avitas (Mar 17, 2022)

The wife and I are tempted to throw $100k on the table and go off grid. It would pay off in about 10 years at current rates.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> The wife and I are tempted to throw $100k on the table and go off grid. It would pay off in about 10 years at current rates.


I had thought about that.... but shit, you never know if you're going to live that long... at least at my age. I don't exactly treat my body as a temple.... more like a circus of careless clowns.


----------



## King Avitas (Mar 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I had thought about that.... but shit, you never know if you're going to live that long... at least at my age.


I am only 46. I hope to fuk I got at least 30 more in me.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

Im 53.... drink and smoke weed almost every day. Fuck it, life is short.. have some fun. I ain't about to live in a nursing home shitting myself every day. Im going out in a blaze of glory.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

Although, most all of my grandparents lived to be 100+, and parents are doing good in thier 70's..... I don't wanna live that long.


----------



## King Avitas (Mar 17, 2022)

For the most part I am pretty healthy other that the fact I am stoned if I am awake.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

I just want to be able to do what I want until I can't.... then Jesus take the wheel. My mind is like 30 years old, but my body feels like ...well, 53.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Although, most all of my grandparents lived to be 100+, and parents are doing good in thier 70's..... I don't wanna live that long.


Why not? You've already mastered cane making from weed stalks.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 17, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I just want to be able to do what I want until I can't.... then Jesus take the wheel. My mind is like 30 years old, but my body feels like ...well, 53.


My mind feels like 16, but my body says I'm pushing 50.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Why not? You've already mastered cane making from weed stalks.


Yeah.. I'd like to do more of that.... spring is coming up, so Im going to make my own crop of canes.


----------



## King Avitas (Mar 17, 2022)

I keep mine too short to turn into canes. Gonna have to buy one of yours DoubleAtotheRON.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah.. I'd like to do more of that.... spring is coming up, so Im going to make my own crop of canes.


Just had an idea. Maybe find a cool bandit image and throw one on all your canes as a sig.

There's tons of images you could find. Something like this maybe. But choose whatever you want. I just think it'd be kinda cool to have a custom logo.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Mar 28, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yeah.. I'd like to do more of that.... spring is coming up, so Im going to make my own crop of canes.


Did you really make a cane out of a weed branch? Do you have any pics of it by any chance? I use a cane and walker to get around and have thought about that before but I've never had any plants big enough. I'd love to see one.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 29, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Did you really make a cane out of a weed branch? Do you have any pics of it by any chance? I use a cane and walker to get around and have thought about that before but I've never had any plants big enough. I'd love to see one.


I did!.. grew it myself, and made it for another member here. @medicaloutlaw


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Mar 29, 2022)

Man, that is crazy cool. I have an Irish blackthorn walking stick my Dad got my from Ireland that has a very similar shape but is nowhere near as pretty. I use a dragon cane made out of polymer since the aluminum ones tend to bend on me. Thanks for posting the pics, it's really cool.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 29, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Man, that is crazy cool. I have an Irish blackthorn walking stick my Dad got my from Ireland that has a very similar shape but is nowhere near as pretty. I use a dragon cane made out of polymer since the aluminum ones tend to bend on me. Thanks for posting the pics, it's really cool.View attachment 5110298


Nice!... and you're welcome!


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Mar 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I did!.. grew it myself, and made it for another member here. @medicaloutlaw
> View attachment 5110090View attachment 5110091View attachment 5110092View attachment 5110093


Yes its absolutely gorgeous! I had planned all last week to take it out for an adventure tomorrow (wed) with a buddy on his only day off this week but the weather ruined our plans. I'll try again this weekend (with pics)


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 30, 2022)

With burners, can you control the PPM? I'm about to install a mini split and trying to figure out what I'm going to do about the c02.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I did!.. grew it myself, and made it for another member here. @medicaloutlaw
> View attachment 5110090View attachment 5110091View attachment 5110092View attachment 5110093


That's dope as hell.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Mar 30, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> With burners, can you control the PPM? I'm about to install a mini split and trying to figure out what I'm going to do about the c02.


Yes, you can control the ppms with a controller.. it has a sniffer that you place in the middle of the room, dial in your set point, and it does it automatically.. also has a photocell on the sniffer so it won’t burn during lights out.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 30, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Yes, you can control the ppms with a controller.. it has a sniffer that you place in the middle of the room, dial in your set point, and it does it automatically.. also has a photocell on the sniffer so it won’t burn during lights out.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## calvin.m16 (Apr 2, 2022)

Make sure you consider the BTU output on the burner and have adequate Air Conditioning for it. I believe this 4 burner of mine puts off around 10,000 BTU of heat while burning, usually burns for 10-15 mins every couple hours or so?

Get Carbon Monoxide alarms and place them per instructions. Co2 Burners can kill you if not burning properly. Always follow the complete directions and maintain the unit on a schedule.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 2, 2022)

calvin.m16 said:


> View attachment 5111963
> 
> Make sure you consider the BTU output on the burner and have adequate Air Conditioning for it. I believe this 4 burner of mine puts off around 10,000 BTU of heat while burning, usually burns for 10-15 mins every couple hours or so?
> 
> Get Carbon Monoxide alarms and place them per instructions. Co2 Burners can kill you if not burning properly. Always follow the complete directions and maintain the unit on a schedule.


I have this Ares in a 8 burner.. didn’t know there was maintenance to do on them?


----------



## calvin.m16 (Apr 2, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I have this Ares in a 8 burner.. didn’t know there was maintenance to do on them?


I said maintenance cause it's part of my schedule but I will look inside make sure everything is burning properly and check fittings. No other maintenance is required unless something fails or breaks.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 3, 2022)

calvin.m16 said:


> I said maintenance cause it's part of my schedule but I will look inside make sure everything is burning properly and check fittings. No other maintenance is required unless something fails or breaks.


I do keep a CO meter in there... it's never settled over 2ppm. It may rise and fall, but long term, it stays low. I occasionally peek up in there and make sure there is a nice blue flame going on, and no orange . I wish more people knew about how little propane or NG that these things use.. it's nothing. My water heater uses a lot more propane than this 8 burner.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 7, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I do keep a CO meter in there... it's never settled over 2ppm. It may rise and fall, but long term, it stays low. I occasionally peek up in there and make sure there is a nice blue flame going on, and no orange . I wish more people knew about how little propane or NG that these things use.. it's nothing. My water heater uses a lot more propane than this 8 burner.


What %gain do you get by using CO2 , rough estimate ? I've often wondered how that gain would be measured.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 7, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> What %gain do you get by using CO2 , rough estimate ? I've often wondered how that gain would be measured.


Well, to put it into prospective. I've never made more than ~23 lbs per run in the same room.. with CO2, I just pulled 32.8. Food for thought.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 7, 2022)

However.... im about to do an experiment with just 1/3 of the plant count, more training, and see if i can achieve the same lbs with less plants. More to come. Stay tuned to my grow journal. Clones are getting transplanted Sat. in the main room, then I'l turn on the gas......we shall see.


----------



## King Avitas (Apr 8, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> What %gain do you get by using CO2 , rough estimate ? I've often wondered how that gain would be measured.



It's not only weight gains but increased vegetative speed. In the past my 4x4 tent took about 45-50 days to get a good thick canopy. Now with a 4x8 grow area it took me 31 days and honestly I should have flipped to flower sooner as I now have a jungle on my hands. I will never drop CO² for that reason.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 8, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> It's not only weight gains but increased vegetative speed. In the past my 4x4 tent took about 45-50 days to get a good thick canopy. Now with a 4x8 grow area it took me 31 days and honestly I should have flipped to flower sooner as I now have a jungle on my hands. I will never drop CO² for that reason.


Thanks so much King Avitas. I certainly understand reasoning for supplementing with CO2. The calculation of weight gain , if actually done, seems like a " tall order ". Your visual observations ( the thick canopy....flowering ) are very interesting , I was unaware of those facts. I'm toying with the idea , thanks again for your time !


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> What %gain do you get by using CO2 , rough estimate ? I've often wondered how that gain would be measured.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 8, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 5115448


Thank you very much , great article , I appreciate the information. I got lazy and didn't do my homework.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 8, 2022)

It's def a good investment. IF you're using a burner.. Can't say much about bottled, but I know it's pretty pricey, and a pain in the ass to change out bottles. All I got to do is calibrate the Spartan sniffer once every 3 years, and have my propane filled once a year.... if that.


----------



## King Avitas (Apr 9, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> It's def a good investment. IF you're using a burner.. Can't say much about bottled, but I know it's pretty pricey, and a pain in the ass to change out bottles. All I got to do is calibrate the Spartan sniffer once every 3 years, and have my propane filled once a year.... if that.



Not sure what others consider expensive. My CO² bottle rental is $10/month and $80 to fill the bottle. First grow with it now in my new room but judging by how much I have used this grow so far my bottle should last about two grows x 3 grows a year would be 2 bottles $120 rental plus $120 for the gas for a total of $240/year but being conservative lets throw in the other half bottle for shits and giggles so even then the cost is only $280/year for me or 77 cents a day or $93/grow in Canada, I damn near guarantee it would be even cheaper in the good ol' USA.

As for it being a pain in the ass, not sure about that either. Drive to welding supply store 5 minutes away, they take empty cylinder from my truck, they load new one, I slide it off the tail gate of my truck, kick roll her into my room and tighten regulator with a 1⅛" wrench then spray with soapy water to check for leaks. So about 30 minutes to do unless I start chatting with guys at the welding supply store.

I honestly don't think using bottled gas is expensive or a pain in the ass. It might be with little bottles but definitely not with the bigger welding bottles. 

If you can afford the CO² metering system, you can probably afford the gas regardless of if it comes from a burner or a bottle. 

And I am not trying to bash burners, just sticking up for bottles, they honestly work quite well.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 15, 2022)

UpstateGarden said:


> Title says it all. Haven't heard much about co2 burners on here, so I wanted to have a discussion. Anyone actually use one?


All CO2 does is speed up finish time by around a week.
It's costly also and they produce a shitload of heat
Yea when I was young I went crazy & bought a lot of useless shit & that was one.
Not worth the hassle in my opinion/save the money & buy some good seed/you'd be better off

Stay safe


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 15, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> All CO2 does is speed up finish time by around a week.
> It's costly also and they produce a shitload of heat
> Yea when I was young I went crazy & bought a lot of useless shit & that was one.
> Not worth the hassle in my opinion/save the money & buy some good seed/you'd be better off
> ...


I'd beg to differ. If you're in a sealed room, they have no other way of getting CO2. A generator is an excellent piece of equipment to have when you have no fresh air intake/exhaust. It's really your only option. Sure, the initial investment is a good bit of change, but what else are you going to do? Once i got the system in place, it prob costs me less than $80 a year to burn it. My water heater uses more propane than this Ares 8 burner for a 20x30 room.... and, I don't have to do anything. They come out once a year or more and fill up the 500 gallon propane tank. This serves my residence as well for stove, back up heat, water heater.. No lifting bottles, or anything. The most effort I put into it is changing the settings on the Spartan controller.... wears me out.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 15, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I'd beg to differ. If you're in a sealed room, they have no other way of getting CO2. A generator is an excellent piece of equipment to have when you have no fresh air intake/exhaust. It's really you're only option. Sure, the initial investment is a good bit of change, but what else are you going to do? Once i got the system in place, it prob costs me less than $80 a year to burn it. My water heater uses more propane than this Ares 8 burner for a 20x30 room.


Yep. This is why I'm following this thread. I don't really care about adding co2, but I'm going to be running a mini split and need to supplement it or my plants will suffer.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 15, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Yep. This is why I'm following this thread. I don't really care about adding co2, but I'm going to be running a mini split and need to supplement it or my plants will suffer.


Like I said... once you get that initial investment past you... there's nothing to it. I could burn at 1400 ppm at not even notice the difference in my 500 gallon tank. It is literally unnoticeable. It's like 8 tiny blue flames that come on for about 20 min at lights on, and then a 2-3 min burn every hour or so. It's nothing. I have not noticed any heat or humidity issues either. ... maybe it's the space im in, but no major swings. I don't even notice the damn thing even running. In veg, the system will not kick in but maybe 3 times during a light cycle because im in there so much, and expelling 30-50K ppm every time I breath out, I get a waring that the system has not kicked in for 2 or more hours. I just hit the reset, and it re-reads the room. Now, in mid to late flower, it'll kick in like I mentioned above, but early.... hardly any burn every day because the levels are there from me just breathing.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 16, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> I'd beg to differ. If you're in a sealed room, they have no other way of getting CO2. A generator is an excellent piece of equipment to have when you have no fresh air intake/exhaust. It's really your only option. Sure, the initial investment is a good bit of change, but what else are you going to do? Once i got the system in place, it prob costs me less than $80 a year to burn it. My water heater uses more propane than this Ares 8 burner for a 20x30 room.... and, I don't have to do anything. They come out once a year or more and fill up the 500 gallon propane tank. This serves my residence as well for stove, back up heat, water heater.. No lifting bottles, or anything. The most effort I put into it is changing the settings on the Spartan controller.... wears me out.


Did it change the temp in the room?
It sure affected mine, but my room is only 8'x10' & it increased room temp (2200 wats HPS) by at least 5 degrees, bringing it up from a norm of 85 degrees F to 90 or above.
Someone is going to say don't run it when the lights are on, but that's the time the plants need the CO2 the most.
Read this especially the part about when plants use the most CO2

when do plants release carbon dioxide - Lisbdnet.com

All I am saying is that the generators get fucking hot (Duh.... ) & I found that the effect/result wasn't worth the heat/hassle/cost.
I pull around 3.5 zips per plant, always Sativa dom's such as hazes like Super Silver Haze (I love that fucking plant  ) & they're finished in 9 weeks which is fine with me
I tried it & spent a good deal on controllers/fuel/units/time
You want to know where they are now?
In the trash

Stay safe


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 16, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Did it change the temp in the room?
> It sure affected mine, but my room is only 8'x10' & it increased room temp (2200 wats HPS) by at least 5 degrees, bringing it up from a norm of 85 degrees F to 90 or above.
> Someone is going to say don't run it when the lights are on, but that's the time the plants need the CO2 the most.
> Read this especially the part about when plants use the most CO2
> ...


So what do you do in a closed system?


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 16, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> So what do you do in a closed system?


In his case you supposed to go bottle system with spaghetti tubing. Think he said 8×10.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 16, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> In his case you supposed to go bottle system with spaghetti tubing. Think he said 8×10.


Ah, I thought he meant Co2 in general.


----------



## King Avitas (Apr 16, 2022)

Bottles are cheap in a properly sealed small room. Been running the same bottle in my 8x8x8 room for 2 months now and it is still 80% full.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 16, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Did it change the temp in the room?
> It sure affected mine, but my room is only 8'x10' & it increased room temp (2200 wats HPS) by at least 5 degrees, bringing it up from a norm of 85 degrees F to 90 or above.
> Someone is going to say don't run it when the lights are on, but that's the time the plants need the CO2 the most.
> Read this especially the part about when plants use the most CO2
> ...


Ahh… I just assume everybody uses LED these days. I can see where in an 8x10 with HPS would change that game up. I’m running LED’s in a 20x30 with 9 ft ceilings, so yeah, I see your point.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 16, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Ahh… I just assume everybody uses LED these days.


I have 4 rooms actually, 1 veg & 3 for bloom & I use in 2 of the rooms LED & my favorite though is the HID room.
I'm an old fuck & I love my HID 
Yea, I know I'll hear shit but my plants under the HPS kick ass/ LED is decent but I get bigger yields from the HPS.
The heat is sorta of a problem with the HPS but I blow the shit out of the plants (not sexually/just fans  )
That was the room I used the generator for but it just made that room too hot.
I'm glad for your success brother 
Happy Easter!!! (if you give a fuck  )


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 16, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Happy Easter!!! (if you give a fuck  )



No... I don't.
But good on ya for doing what needs to be done, and what works for you. Keep up the good work brother!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 16, 2022)

I have no cares for any Holidays...I really don't even know what day it is. Im just spinning around on this big blue marble.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 16, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> No... I don't.
> But good on ya for doing what needs to be done, and what works for you. Keep up the good work brother!


C'mon man
I know it a bunch of superstitious/insane shit (and He rose from the Dead/sure he did  )
But, fucking Easter egg hunts are awesome
Ya gotta admit that


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 16, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> C'mon man
> I know it a bunch of superstitious/insane shit (and He rose from the Dead/sure he did  )
> But, fucking Easter egg hunts are awesome
> Ya gotta admit that


Easter equals chocolate. That's all I care about.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 16, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> C'mon man
> I know it a bunch of superstitious/insane shit (and He rose from the Dead/sure he did  )
> But, fucking Easter egg hunts are awesome
> Ya gotta admit that


Meh... I don't warm up to kids. My only son is 32, and I dont' talk to him but maybe once a year. We text every few months, but that's about it. Im not doubting my religion, I was raised Souther Baptist, But I wished I could see him. He lives in Southern Cali for about 4 years. Former opiate addict for 10 years...... shit is weird.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 16, 2022)

WARNING: THREAT DERAIL!.. .. Sorry OP... shit happens.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 16, 2022)

@DoubleAtotheRON is gonna raise something for Easter.






Happy New Year!.... playing with explosives.


Being the old man I am, well... not too old, I stay at home on New years. Too many crazies out there on amateur night. So, I thought I'd pop a couple of 1lb charges for fun. AK47, 7.62x.39 at 40 yards.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 16, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Easter equals chocolate. That's all I care about.


Those eggs & Peeps?
Oh, my God
To be 5 again & searching the house for chocolate eggs (My Mom was into it/God bless her  )

Did you ever have one of these?



I did


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 16, 2022)

Im not saying im not going to blow some shit up tomorrow... May try a 2 lb charge under a 5 gallon bucket of water.. you never know.


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 16, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Those eggs & Peeps?
> Oh, my God
> To be 5 again & searching the house for chocolate eggs (My Mom was into it/God bless her  )
> 
> ...


The Dove ones are the best. I usually dip them in peanut butter.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 16, 2022)

If I do it... I'll film it.... working my way up to 5 lbs charge. I think 150 yards will be safe. Gonna shoot it prone.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 16, 2022)

Id really like to fill a 50 gallon barrel will the Tanerite, just in case we need it, but I dont think it will stay stable for long periods of time. I'd place it at the entrance of the property which is 1000 yards from the Compound . I can hit it with the AK from that distance, but the chemicals may degrade, and then you've wasted 1000's of dollars on an invasion...


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 16, 2022)

This is all theory folks.... don't freak out


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 16, 2022)

But!..... if you cross my line.. it's not going to end well.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 16, 2022)

The advantages of living remote. We got holes. Just do what you gotta do on a cloudy day. Sats can't spot that.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 16, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Meh... I don't warm up to kids. My only son is 32, and I dont' talk to him but maybe once a year. We text every few months, but that's about it. Im not doubting my religion, I was raised Souther Baptist, But I wished I could see him. He lives in Southern Cali for about 4 years. Former opiate addict for 10 years...... shit is weird.


1st off
Fuck Religion
Caused more harm than good in my opinion (I think Buddhism has some merit though)

All that aside, please, like pretty please, try to reestablish contact with your son before it's too late.
Do you have a cell phone/computer?
Very easy today to video contact thru Zoom, this way you can communicate eye to eye.

My father was a prick, I'm sorry to say, that tossed me into the street when I was 20 because I dropped out of college.
Never spoke again until somehow the fucker tracked me down when I was 32 & he called & said he was dying from cancer & would I come home.
Thought for a moment & said yes/left my girlfriend & spent the next 18 months taking care of him at home until he had to go to a hospice.
I was his son & he had no one else to care for him, so I had to forget the years of shit that fucker put me through & did what a son should do for his father, help him.
You know what the last words he said to me the night before he died?
"I'm sorry James, you are a good boy"
He never, ever said that before & you know what?
Way too late

Life is fucking short & your son is your son, don't miss out on the short years you have left with each other.
Zoom it boyo
Grab evey fucking moment you have left

Peace out/stay safe

James


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 16, 2022)

Ok.. this thread took a dark turn. Jus a day in the life of a grow op.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Apr 16, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> 1st off
> Fuck Religion
> Caused more harm than good in my opinion (I think Buddhism has some merit though)
> 
> ...


Thanks... I needed to hear that.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 16, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Thanks... I needed to hear that.


No problem/just passing on what my experience was between my father & me.
There really shouldn't be a closer bond.
I missed out
Don't you

Time for a tune & I think at this moment it fits


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> No problem/just passing on what my experience was between my father & me.
> There really shouldn't be a closer bond.
> I missed out
> Don't you
> ...


My dad and I did a lot together. All my friends loved him. I was the asshole when I became a teenager.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My dad and I did a lot together. All my friends loved him. I was the asshole when I became a teenager.


Very cool 
I bring my son to do everything that he never did for me, like attend my games when I played soccer/hockey in HS
Actually, he did attend one soccer game & he said I was playing weakly/being overpowered.
That was it
Nope, no fishing/camping/hunting/going to a fucking movie/not a fucking thing.
I've heard to be said that sons emulate their fathers in their actions.
Fuck that
I am making up for what I never received with my son (except the hunting/pussy likes deer  )


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2022)

Jimdamick said:


> Very cool
> I bring my son to do everything that he never did for me, like attend my games when I played soccer/hockey in HS
> Actually, he did attend one soccer game & he said I was playing weakly/being overpowered.
> That was it
> ...


We went on hikes, fishing trips, learned to scuba dive together when I was 13. I'm still certified. All kinda of shit. I've done a lot with my son, but not as much as my dad did with me. I wish I would have done more with my son when he was younger, but I wasn't too bad. Baseball, BMX, snowboarding, and some fishing, but he's not into fishing like I was.

And my son's only 18 right now.

Sorry OP. We kinda got off track. I blame the weed,


----------



## sunni (Apr 19, 2022)

woah threads swearing name calling not okay drop it folks


----------



## lusidghost (Apr 19, 2022)

My comments always get caught in the crossfire. That Bret Michaels looking ginseng grower for sure also grows weed. He's probably a member of this very forum. Do we have a diy anti poacher booby trap subforum where we could further discuss this? I bet he can convert Jack's into what he likes to call "Appalachian nute burn."


----------



## UpstateGarden (Apr 20, 2022)

Damn yall seriously can't get enough a my thread. Looks like mote of u all should buy co2 burners.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2022)

UpstateGarden said:


> Damn yall seriously can't get enough a my thread. Looks like mote of u all should buy co2 burners.


You don't say how big your grow is. If you're just growing in a small 4x4 tent it's not really worth the bother. If you have a decent sized grow and things sealed up so you're not exhausting the Co2 then it might be worthwhile to add it.

Co2 is not a necessity to grow good weed as there is already ambient Co2 in the air and inside that level goes up.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Apr 20, 2022)

xtsho said:


> You don't say how big your grow is. If you're just growing in a small 4x4 tent it's not really worth the bother. If you have a decent sized grow and things sealed up so you're not exhausting the Co2 then it might be worthwhile to add it.
> 
> Co2 is not a necessity to grow good weed as there is already ambient Co2 in the air *and inside that level goes up*.


It's certainly not needed to grow quality bud.

Really depends on your environment. My C02 levels would go from 450-500ppm (my normal indoor ambient) to <350ppm within an hour once the tent was filled.

My environment is "quasi-sealed"? It's a tent or two within a small room in a large basement.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> It's certainly not needed to grow quality bud.
> 
> Really depends on your environment. My C02 levels would go from 450-500ppm (my normal indoor ambient) to <350ppm within an hour once the tent was filled.
> 
> My environment is "quasi-sealed"? It's a tent or two within a small room in a large basement.


I just see so many people thinking they need Co2 for a few plants in a 4x4 tent that isn't setup properly and most just gets exhausted out. Sure you can set things up so that you can control the environment but just seems like extra work and expense for minimal gains. Many would be better off focusing on keeping their plants healthy and learning proper watering practices before they worry about Co2 because they read about it and think they need it.


----------



## UpstateGarden (Apr 22, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I just see so many people thinking they need Co2 for a few plants in a 4x4 tent that isn't setup properly and most just gets exhausted out. Sure you can set things up so that you can control the environment but just seems like extra work and expense for minimal gains. Many would be better off focusing on keeping their plants healthy and learning proper watering practices before they worry about Co2 because they read about it and think they need it.


Yeah it's definitely more effective in an open room or a greenhouse. Wouldn't put on of those things in a tent. Could be a danger to do that. I would imagine.


----------



## King Avitas (Apr 22, 2022)

UpstateGarden said:


> Yeah it's definitely more effective in an open room or a greenhouse. Wouldn't put on of those things in a tent. Could be a danger to do that. I would imagine.


I haven't seen a tent yet that is even close to being a truly sealed unit. I would spend any potential CO² cash transitioning from a tent to a room first. 

As many have said, absolutely fantastic weed is grown everyday without supplimental CO². 

The only reason why I use CO² is because of my "God" complex, I want total control of everything in my grow room. Also this is a hobby for me, so sometimes things get bought that aren't 100% required for a personal grower. 

But I do love my CO²!!!


----------



## DesperateFarmer (May 1, 2022)

So I use a burner in a (fairly) sealed flower room and natural vent the veg and nursery. My excuse is I can run stupidly hot temperatures without stretch. I am somewhere hot. It behooves me to be in production when my competition is laid out over power bills. I did avg 3lb on 4x8s as well which was pretty good given my halfassedness and learning curve. CO2 is situational. And I sure wouldn't run it in a dwelling. I've had mine hang up and go to 5000ppm before alarm and wifi got to my phone and alarmed. Fire is definitely possible. Death is possible. But I mean what part of agriculture isn't dangerous. 
So to review, if you have a nice tight place its a good investment, you can run up to 88 degrees, and have humidity in the 80s and actually have em booming. (I'm at 84 degrees on 75% rh atm, spiking to 86 on 82 as A/C cycles) I will attempt to lower Humidity as I go, but high humidity keeps those stomata wide open and sucking in my Jurassic global warming buffet. at 1500 ppm. My stems are nickle size and larger. They love it. I love it. Given the right circumstances, you'll love it. I call it "growing weed in the bio dome." 
Speaking of Bio Dome, I got a buddy sealed tight in a block and concrete room with some exposed dirt floors, he has constant CO2 elevation from the concrete/microbes. Sounds crazy, but read about the original Space ship Earth, biosphere 2, you will read something about concrete and or microbes boosting co2 levels.


----------



## harrychilds (May 7, 2022)

Without a co2 burner in a sealed room the plants won't get any co2... Unless you plan on getting a few illegal immigrants to live in your sealed room


----------



## UpstateGarden (May 10, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Without a co2 burner in a sealed room the plants won't get any co2... Unless you plan on getting a few illegal immigrants to live in your sealed room


Yeah, air does tend to move.


----------



## harrychilds (May 11, 2022)

UpstateGarden said:


> Yeah, air does tend to move.


Yeah I know air does tend to move with fans and stuff. But when you are in a sealed environment no new fresh air is coming in. Because it is totally sealed. We ain't thinking about this like it's a tent grow. It's a totally sealed environment and plants feed on co2 not oxygen. And that's why you need a co2 burner in a sealed environment. Because in a sealed environment there is no fresh co2 coming into the environment. And when you add a co2 burner into a sealed environment the plants always have co2 to feed on.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 11, 2022)

Never used burner but hillbilly brew works, yeast sugar and something acidic, ketsup bbq sauce etc. Temps were 90+ and rh was 85 and best grow so far, beautiful and big. No pm no bud rot.


----------



## Fringie (Oct 8, 2022)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Never used burner but hillbilly brew works, yeast sugar and something acidic, ketsup bbq sauce etc. Temps were 90+ and rh was 85 and best grow so far, beautiful and big. No pm no bud rot.


This is interesting, can you elaborate? Did you notice a difference in results? Does it attract pests?


----------

